

Rethinking server-side scripting - jisaacstone
http://www.jisaacstone.com/weblog/rethink.html

======
chewxy
Tried posting this comment to your page, but I think the cron job listening to
the logfile may have died

I do something like that for an internal brand safety product I created for
the company I work for - it is surprisingly small and scales ridiculously
well. Using zmq (ahem, now known as crossroadsio due to stupid trademark
issues), the loglines are then processed asynchronously. I use a python module
called apachelog to process the log lines.

Using the-formerly-known-as-zmq async processing, we can actually scale it up
massively (to the point where between-machine latency is the cause of
slowdown)

In your case I think you can put that + websockets to good use - so users get
instant feedback while you rewrite the html in the background

